# The new Rocket R9



## icom102




----------



## Mrboots2u

that's surprisingly ugly for a rocket machine.. perhaps it will be more shiny in the final model .


----------



## Stevied62

Looking forward to this machine hitting the shops


----------



## malling

Well it's a machine for the coffee shops, not the home, and looking at the other Rockes Pro, then it isn't that surpricing that it ain't that pretty


----------



## Mrboots2u

malling said:


> Well it's a machine for the coffee shops, not the home, and looking at the other Rockes Pro, then it isn't that surpricing that it ain't that pretty


It's a one group...small coffee shop indeed.


----------



## malling

It's not the final version, so i'll bet on that we will see multiple group versions as well, after all that is the case with the standard R9 version!

The name and size pretty much point in one direction. The R9 is the name of Rocket's top of the range pro machine, that is also equipped with a saturated brew group, this is just an improvement of that design.


----------



## Stanic

looks interesting


----------

